# You might want to see this



## nuskool (Jun 19, 2007)

You might want to see this. I'm not sure what the OCI is yet, but the engine has 60k on it. Pretty impressive for an engine known to have sludging problems.
http://www.bobistheoilguy.com/...59553


----------



## animaniac (May 26, 2005)

*Re: You might want to see this (nuskool)*

I think the sludging issue is more to do with lack of service and oil quality than engine sludge issue, as the picture suggests.
Any engine will sludge if quality oil isnt used and isnt changed at no more than vw's service interval which is 10k!


----------



## nuskool (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: You might want to see this (animaniac)*

The 1.8 has sludging problems. That's why VW extended the warranty on it (transferrable I might add) to 8 years 150k miles.


----------



## gehr (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: You might want to see this (nuskool)*

That's why I only drive VR6s!


----------



## Boostin20v (Mar 22, 2000)

*Re: You might want to see this (nuskool)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nuskool* »_The 1.8 has sludging problems. That's why VW extended the warranty on it (transferrable I might add) to 8 years 150k miles.

Interesting claim...have proof they've extended it? VW has not acknowledged it for any thing but the pre 2000 1.8ts which in their longitudinal orientation have a smaller sump than the later transverse applications. Even then they just issued a TSB for use of the larger oil filter and reduced the OCI.
Using a quality oil, at proper change intervals and the 1.8t shouldn't be any more prone to sludge than other motors.


----------



## nuskool (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: You might want to see this (Boostin20v)*

No, actually I don't have proof. I never searched for it.
I was looking at a 2002 Passat w/ 1.8t and the used car dealer told me of this. I have heard it elsewhere too, I don't remember where. It is very possible he was mistaken.
I'll see what I can dig up.


----------



## Boostin20v (Mar 22, 2000)

*FV-QR*

I'd take a used car sales man with a grain of salt...hell when I bought my Mk4 the sales guy had a hard time giving technical answers to questions I asked (and already knew the answer to).


----------



## Rubberband (Sep 28, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Boostin20v)*

the passats w/ the 1.8T still have the issue (my mom's passat did) the oil pan was found to be too small due to the orientation of the motor. She bought it new at the dealer and has only 35K granny miles on it, had synthetic oil changed every three months and it still happened.....big time sludge and an oil pressure light. They used a bigger diesel oil filter to compensate for the extra oil the pan could not hold. I think that was VW's fix for this. So far its been okay, but it is indeed an issue. I am pretty sure this is for the longitudal motors only....my 2001 1.8T jetta has zero sludge (99K miles.) her car is also a 2001 model BTW


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: You might want to see this (nuskool)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nuskool* »_No, actually I don't have proof. I never searched for it.
I was looking at a 2002 Passat w/ 1.8t and the used car dealer told me of this. I have heard it elsewhere too, I don't remember where. It is very possible he was mistaken.
I'll see what I can dig up.

I work part time for a used car dealer, we mainly sell Jetta's, Passats and some Audi's. He buys the cars at VW/Audi auctions and some of the Passat's and A4's come with an 8yr/unlimited mile engine warrenty(for sludge). And all they do is put synthetic oil and the larger filter on them (and sometimes a quart TOO much oil in them). I'm not sure what criteria they use to select which ones get it. They put a sticker on it saying it has the extened warrenty and the new owner only has to prove maintenance from the milage on the sticker. That is the only extended warrenty that I know of. I have heard of some motors being replaced by a dealer due to oil related failures, but haven't seen any details.


----------



## jediv6 (Oct 19, 2006)

I personally think that the turbo`s on some cars get so hot, that any oil passing through them starts to break down and sludge. Not only on Vw`s but its quite common on a lot of Turbo cars, Saabs especially. Keeping an eye on your oil and frequent oil changes say every 5K should stop this.. Extended services (every 20K) is defiantly a NO NO in my opinion, even if your oils made by Nasa.


----------



## shipo (Jan 3, 2006)

*Re: (jediv6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jediv6* »_I personally think that the turbo`s on some cars get so hot, that any oil passing through them starts to break down and sludge. Not only on Vw`s but its quite common on a lot of Turbo cars, Saabs especially. Keeping an eye on your oil and frequent oil changes say every 5K should stop this.. Extended services (every 20K) is defiantly a NO NO in my opinion, even if your oils made by Nasa.

Last time I checked (although it has been a while), all turbocharged cars sold in North America have water cooled turbine bearings (a technology pioneered by Chrysler back in the early 1980s). Prior to that, cars like the Audi 5000 Turbo had a separate oiling system that was exclusively for the turbocharger bearings.
Assuming that proper (synthetic) oil is used (which in the case of VW engines sold in the States should at the very least meet the 502.00 spec), there should be little if any accelerated breakdown of the oil during normal engine operation. The only area of concern is if you do the automotive equivilent of "ride it hard and put it away wet", (i.e. you flog that little beastie all of the way into your garage and then shut'er down before the turbine has had a chance to spin down), then you can (and most likely will) cause the bearings to overheat and the oil trapped in the gallery to "coke". Coking will in turn lead to premature oil aging and and most likely a turbine failure.


----------



## rajvosa71000 (Jun 9, 2004)

*Re: (shipo)*

ok, sorry of my noob question but what is oci?


----------



## shipo (Jan 3, 2006)

*Re: (rajvosa71000)*

No worries about asking a question like that, hey, we were all noobs at one point in time or another.








OCI = Oil Change Interval


----------



## rajvosa71000 (Jun 9, 2004)

*Re: (shipo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *shipo* »_No worries about asking a question like that, hey, we were all noobs at one point in time or another.








OCI = Oil Change Interval

lol, yeah but i've been on vortex for a while now...should've known that


----------



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

*Re: You might want to see this (nuskool)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nuskool* »_The 1.8 has sludging problems. That's why VW extended the warranty on it (transferrable I might add) to 8 years 150k miles.

The sludging issue is on the longitudinal 1.8t's where they have a smaller crank capacity than the transverse 1.8ts. This is also why, the longitudinal 1.8ts are required to use a larger oil filter. Transverse 1.8t's can use either filters.


----------



## Bman005 (Jun 7, 2007)

*Re: You might want to see this (Boostin20v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Boostin20v* »_
Interesting claim...have proof they've extended it? VW has not acknowledged it for any thing but the pre 2000 1.8ts which in their longitudinal orientation have a smaller sump than the later transverse applications. Even then they just issued a TSB for use of the larger oil filter and reduced the OCI.
Using a quality oil, at proper change intervals and the 1.8t shouldn't be any more prone to sludge than other motors.

the oil sludge bulletin covers all 1.8t passats/audi a4 from 1998-2004.
8 years/unlimited mileage. the bulletin requires new oil pickup tube, (aeb and atw get a new pump aswell) the entire breather system replaced, and now an oil system flush with a BG engine cleaner. As well as the larger filter. technical bulletins are public information, you can get a copy from alldata.


_Modified by Bman005 at 7:30 AM 6-22-2008_


----------

